# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  Clomid/Clomiphene Citrate

## Money Boss Hustla

Manufacturer: Anafarm Hellas SA

Name: "Clomid"

Substance: 50mg Clomiphene Citrate/tab

Container: 12 tabs

----------


## PTbyJason

Aventis

Colmiphene Citrate Tablets USP

50 mg

30 tablets

----------


## PTbyJason

Medley

50 mg 10 tablets (30 total)

Clomid - Clomiphene citrate

----------


## PTbyJason

Hoechst Marion Roussel (Mexican)

Omifin

50 mg

30 tablets

----------


## PTbyJason

Laboratorios Casen.

Clomifen Casen

25 mg

20 capsules

----------


## PTbyJason

clomid pills

----------


## PTbyJason

Anafarm Hellas SA

Clomiphene Citrate

50 mg tablets

----------


## PTbyJason

Russian Clomid

----------


## PTbyJason

clomid

----------


## PTbyJason

anafarm box

----------


## KeyMastur

Manufacturer: Aventis

Substance: Colmiphene Citrate Tablets USP

Presentation: 30 tablets, 50 mg

Sold in: Mexico

----------


## Misisko

Clostilbegyt, EGIS pharmaceuticals LKD., Hungary

This one is from Czech rep.

----------


## DEVLDOG

> clomid pills


bro...who makes these,i posted a pic of these a few weeKs ago.i wasnt sure they were clomid....so i guess they are...who makes them...they look like there cut just like the BD greenies

----------


## GREENMACHINE

Anfarm clomiphene citrate.

----------


## tantan350

Manufacturer: ADCO / The Arab Drug Company
Manufactured in: Cairo, Egypt
Product: Clomiphene Citrate
Presentation: 10 tabs, 50mg

----------

